# TO 20 Won't start



## pinnedalltheway (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a TO 20-I'm 99% sure of the model. It was made in 1950, with a 4 cylinder gas Continental engine. Here is the problem:

Tractor had been running fine, but sometimes I would have to push the starter button several times for it to turn over. Now, it flat out won't turn over with the starter button or the gearshift starter switch. I just had the starter rebuilt because I thought thats what it was. The tractor has a 12v system with a self exciting alternator, which has been working fine for 2 years. Here is what I got:

-Battery is good and charged

-I have 12v at the starter when I push the starter button

-There is a coil that mounts above the starter

-There are two wires off of the coil

-One wire goes to the key on the dash and one wire goes into the distributor

-The one wire from the key shows 12v to the coil when the key is on

-The wire that runs from the coil to the distributor also shows 12v when I push the starter button

-There is no solenoid--it's just the starter motor, with one post for the battery cable (I guess it grounds to the engine through the bolts)

The way I see it is I have 12v everywhere I should. I must be missing something really silly--it just doesn't make sense to me. I would think if I was getting 12v to the starter it would turn over. Can anyone shed some light on this? It would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Alton (Nov 2, 2009)

As I understand, the principal problem is that the starter fails to turn the engine over. With that in mind...

Always start by just cleaning the battery cables. Most of the time, that is the answer. Then, give it a try. If that fails...

Make certain the tractor is out of gear and the ignition is in the off position. 

Make certain the battery is charged. Carefully, take a large size piece of wire, such as a length of number 8 or 6 guage wire, such as jumper cables are made of, and hold it on the positive terminal of your battery with one hand. Using the other hand, carefully tap the large terminal of the starter. You can do this with one of your battery jumper cables. If the battery is charged, if the ground cable is continuous and clean from the negative terminal of the battery to the frame of the tractor, and the starter is functional, you should see the starter turn over the engine. The engine will not start doing this procedure. 

This little test just tell you if the starter is functional. No need to know if the ignition system works at this point. That is another issue. And, only an issue if the starter can be made to work...but the engine still would not start. 

Merely reading 12 volts at the battery or at the large terminal of the starter does not mean there is enough power to operate the starter. It takes a hot battery and clean connections to do the job. Often, when troubleshooting an engine that runs badly or will not start at all, voltage is found, but a dirty connection somewhere is only passing a very small amount of current. 

Good luck,
Alton


----------



## pinnedalltheway (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the reply. Here is what the problem was:

When I was checking voltage I had my voltmeter - on the - battery post. When I checked voltage and grounded the voltmeter - to the engine block I got no reading....hmmm...I'm sure you know what the problem was now..........the ground from the battery post to the tractor frame. That was so simple I feel like an idiot!!! So, the moral of the story is when checking the wiring, make sure your ground is good by grounding your - voltmeter lead to the frame and not the battery post.

So, yes you were right---it was a connection.


----------

